# A few funnies



## peter (Mar 25, 2007)

Marvin found the following ransom note slipped under his   
front door. "Bring $50,000 to the 17th hole of your country   
club tomorrow at 10:00 AM if you ever want to see your wife   
alive again."   

But it was well after 1:00 PM by the time he arrived at the   
designated meeting spot. A masked man stepped from behind   
a bush and demanded, "You're three hours late. What took you   
so long?"   

"Give me a break!" said Marvin, pointing to his scorecard.   
"I'm a 27 handicap."  

**********

One of my college friends asked a group of us for advice on   
organizing his final report for the year. "Why don't you   
use Roman numerals to head the different sections?" another   
friend suggested.   

"I already thought of that," he replied. "But my keyboard   
doesn't have Roman numerals on it." 

***********

A magician calls a man up on stage, hands him a mallet and   
instructs the guy to hit him as hard as possible on the head.   

The magician then proceeds to put his head down on a wooden   
block.   

The man shrugs his shoulders and takes a mighty swing.   

Three years later, the magician wakes up from a coma in the   
hospital and goes.... "Taa-Daa!"  

***********

Millions of years ago, there was no such thing as the wheel.   
One day, some primitive guys were watching their wives drag   
a dead mastodon to the food & fire area. It was exhausting   
work; the guys were getting tired just watching.   

Then they noticed some large, smooth, rounded boulders and   
they had a great idea! They could sit on top of the boulders   
and get a better view of their wives working.   

This was the first in a series of breakthroughs that ulti-   
mately led to television...and later to the remote control.   
 --Dave Berry   

**********

A noted psychiatrist was a guest at an academic function,   
and his hostess naturally broached the subject in which   
the doctor was most at ease. "Would you mind telling me,   
Doctor," she asked, "how you detect a mental deficiency   
in somebody who appears completely normal?"   

"Nothing is easier," he replied. "You ask a simple question   
which anyone should answer with no trouble. If the person   
hesitates, that puts you on the track."   

"What sort of question?"   

"Well, you might ask him, 'Captain Cook made three trips   
around the world and died during one of them. Which one?'"   

The hostess thought a moment, then said with a nervous   
laugh, "You wouldn't happen to have another example would   
you? I must confess I don't know much about history."


----------

